# applying urine



## lssuwaterwolf (Dec 29, 2007)

when making a dirthole set for fox, what is a good way to apply urine


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Give your backing a good shot of fox urine. 1/2 to 1 oz. will be plenty. You can also add a little glycerin to the urine to give it more body which will help keep it from evaporating to quick. Some will say to sprinkle urine over your set. The problem I have with that is that I don't know of any documented incident's where a fox sprinkled his pee over anything. To me that method would be unnatural. Not saying you cant catch fox by doing that because you can but the more natural a set is to a fox the better your chances are of catching him.

Most sprinkle the fox urine over the set to cover up any human odor but if your making your sets with in a reasonable time frame your odor at the set should dissipate with in 24 hrs. depending on the humidity. Don't rub fox urine on your gloves either. Fox urine is an attractant and should only be used at the set.

Use clean equipment and gloves, bed your trap solid, place lure at the bottom of the dirt hole, squirt some fox urine on your backing and you should have a fox soon enough as long as your on location.


----------



## Ill Trapper (Oct 23, 2004)

Great Advice just like ND Trapper said. Nail on the head.


----------

